
Discussion on ServerFault re DNS config to circumvent future DNS provider DDoS - mmaunder
http://serverfault.com/questions/811166/real-world-impact-of-partial-authoritative-dns-outage
======
mmaunder
I have to add: It's weird that there isn't a clear and immediate answer to
this question. Especially considering recent events.

